# land snails



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

giant african land snails if any body is intrested i have 5 left:2thumb:


----------



## bekkispoon (Oct 8, 2009)

wher r u?


----------



## zankoo (Mar 21, 2009)

sorry like i said i am new yeah i live in crawley west sussex its near gatwick airport


----------



## stevejames (Sep 12, 2009)

sorry all have gone now


----------

